# Knee braces and tendonitis



## Carol (Nov 19, 2007)

I seem to have developed tendonitis in the patellar tendons of both knees, with one knee being worse than the other.  I will be getting checked out by my doctor but it doesn't look like I will have a chance to see her before the Thanksgiving break.

I've had tendonitis in these tendons before, although its been a few years.  I wore neoprene knee braces the last time I had this injury, but now I'm a little conflicted as to whether that is a good idea.  The braces all advertise that they keep heat in the knee to improve circulation...however, I've found that the only thing that really helps in relieving the pain is putting cold packs on the affected tendons.  Wearing a hot brace seems to be a bit...paradoxical.

Is there any benefit to wearing a brace between now and when I can see the doc?


----------



## Kacey (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're trying to _stabilize_ the knee, then the neoprene braces may not be your best choice, especially if you find extra heat counter-productive.  I sprained my right knee a couple of years ago and still have problems with it - I wear one of the elastic braces from Ace, as I find that to be most comfortable and effective.  I did have a doctor tell me _not_ to wear a brace, that they don't work - but a different doctor told me to wear one if I felt it helped.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 19, 2007)

Kacey said:


> If you're trying to _stabilize_ the knee, then the neoprene braces may not be your best choice, especially if you find extra heat counter-productive.  I sprained my right knee a couple of years ago and still have problems with it - I wear one of the elastic braces from Ace, as I find that to be most comfortable and effective.  I did have a doctor tell me _not_ to wear a brace, that they don't work - but a different doctor told me to wear one if I felt it helped.


I've done various & sundry things to my knees.  I'm too much of weenie to see what the doc says, because I'm sure that surgery is going to come up eventually...

But I do wear a knee brace on occasion.  Just one of the Ace compression braces.  They do give a little support.  Mostly, I find they remind me NOT to be stupid, and do something to add to the injury.  Which is often more important than anything else...


----------



## Kacey (Nov 19, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> But I do wear a knee brace on occasion.  Just one of the Ace compression braces.  They do give a little support.  Mostly, I find they remind me NOT to be stupid, and do something to add to the injury.  Which is often more important than anything else...



Yeah, that's pretty much why I wear one too!


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2007)

Once I get rid of this brace the Dr gave me I'll probably go to one of those Ace's supports...


----------



## buldog (Nov 20, 2007)

I only wear a brace when my knee feels really unstable.  The neoprene doesn't breath and really brings heat and inflammation to the joint, requiring ice to reduce it again.  If your knees feel stable I would leave off the brace til you see the DR.  Listen to your body and do what irritates it the least.  Good luck!
                           Scott


----------

